# Super LeTour



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 12, 2019)

I usually don't buy road bikes, but I picked this one up a while back- couldn't pass up the deal...


----------



## juvela (Sep 12, 2019)

-----

Thanks for posting your good find.   

Suspect the zinc plated pedals not to be original.

-----


----------



## Tim s (Sep 20, 2019)

Very nice, white ones are rare. Tim


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 20, 2019)

Mine came with straight bars and it is my favorite ride.


----------



## Sven (Sep 21, 2019)

Nice score! You can never pass up a good deal.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 26, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks for posting your good find.
> 
> ...



French made- so i don't believe they are. they look pretty good on this bike though.


----------



## juvela (Sep 26, 2019)

farkasthegoalie said:


> French made- so i don't believe they are. they look pretty good on this bike though.




-----

Thanks very much for the response.  

Pedals appear they may be Eclair brand.

Since cycle assembled of all Japanese fittings they must represent a replacement.

Perhaps a previous owner installed clipless and wished to retain them when parting with bike so fitted these...

---

Two spanner twistin' tips -

Eclair pedals often have their adjustable cones crimped in place so they cannot be disassembled for servicing.









Since pedals are of French origin there is a good possibility that their pedal threads are metric 14mm X 1.25.  This will be a loose fit in the bicycles crank arms which are pedal thread 9/16" X 20F.  Not a "class A" fit.

-----


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 26, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for the response.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!
I'll be aware of this if i ever decide to ride it- right now it just sits on display in my basement shop.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 20, 2019)

Here is a pic of mine. As I said earlier you don’t see many of these in white or violet Le Tours either. The super Le Tours are nice riding bikes for their age. Tim


----------

